# The little plow is still going, started 6th season today



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Snow finally. About 8 inches or so of fairly packy snow. First plow of the season.

Done at the far end, starting a good push area for the seaon
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 12-06-09/?action=view&current=Done1.jpg

Done by the house, parking area
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 12-06-09/?action=view&current=Done2.jpg

The plow wagon
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 12-06-09/?action=view&current=Plow1.jpg

Didn't get any pics last season, but it did pretty well as usual for what I use it for, which is for my own driveway.

At the start of last season I had a fuel leak somewhere either at the tank or sender lines, so I came up with a quick and dirty fix. I made a homemade fuel cell out of a 2 gallon gas can, fuel pump and filter, steel plate, and some conduit fittings. I strapped the gas can to the radiator support with metal strapping. I spliced the lines into the existing lines under the hood. I tied the fuel pump wiring into the fuel pump relay that is right behind the the passenger side headlight. It's fine since the car never goes on the road anymore anyway. Worked great all last season and is still working great.

I started out without chains and plowed for years that way and it plowed just fine, but a couple years ago I found some at the Salvation Army for something like $4. They let me cut through the big snowbanks at the end of the driveway with one push, but I had a lot of problems last season with them falling off. So finally I ditched them for this season. Still plows just fine and much less hassle.

Looking forward to another good plowing season. I love my little plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Neet little rig. It's a pretty good idea for plowing your own drive way IMO. The only thing is that it sits so low it must be realy easy to get it stuck.


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I've really enjoyed watching your plow work over the years. Keep up the good work. It's been a lot of fun watching a completely DIY plow do the job.


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

The continuing episodes of Wagonman! I think it's great! Keep it comming. More vids please.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks guys.

It does sit pretty low to the ground, but rarely gets stuck. I put on almost 200k road miles before retiring it to the driveway, and it was amazing in the snow. About 7k of those miles with the plow too so it is roadworthy. I've only been stuck about once per season. Once I got stuck when pushing banks back during a thaw, I drove up on one and the bottom gave out. Other than that, it's only when shaving this one bank back that is 3 feet high and if I take too big of a chunk the whole side of the car gets wedged against it.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Snow is still piling up in northern Michigan. Pushed about 8" last night and about 8" tonight. Have gotten about 2 feet so far. A week ago it was nice out, no snow, and I walked to the gas station for lunch.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 12-06-09/?action=view&current=1210End.jpg

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 12-06-09/?action=view&current=1210Bank.jpg

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 12-06-09/?action=view&current=1210Area.jpg


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Glad the Wagon is taking on another Year of Old man Winter.

for your chains a trick I due on my ATV tires is to let all the air out of the tire and then put the chain on as tight as I can get it and then air the tire back up and haven't had problems with them when trying that approach.

Just an Idea for you also just popped in my head. put the chain on and then run a ratchet strap around the tread of the tire and then tighten up the ratchet strap with the tire flat to suck in the tread some more to get the tire chain tighter. I have no idea if this would work or not and if it would be better to run the strap on the tire first then add the chain or put the chain on then add the strap to tighten it down. I would think running the strap on the tire first get it tightend up which should pull the tire in and make it smaller. You'd need a strap that has an end with no hook so you can pull it out from under the tire chain. 

just thinking out load.

but like ya said you plowed for years with out the chains and done fine.

sublime out.


----------

